# Crate training, when to responed to crying?!?



## Stanhope (Apr 23, 2012)

So the first night went ok, Bo cried when i left her but i was so tied after the first day full of activity i fell asleep and her crying didn't disturb any of us, until 5am when my mum came down to her and let her out for a wee/poo. 

she was clean all night, so my question is do we have a set time say 5am to have a toilet break and then back in the crate, this way she stays clean or do we leave her until we get up at 7am!?!? 

John


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I would say go with your gut instinct, is it really a crime to let her out if she is crying or do you force her to hold it or become distressed just because you think she should wait until a certain time? Personally I think a quick pop out intio the garden then another few hours sleep plus a clean bed is better than making pup wait until you decide she should go out. Each to his own but I believe a bit of give and take works wonders.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Did she go back in her crate ok after the 5am toilet break? If so then maybe continue with that but get up 15 minutes later each day until you get to a more bearable time! 

We decided not to get up to Lolly when she cried (but know that that approach doesn't feel right for everyone) as I didn't want her to learn that crying made us come - we had an awful 5 nights until she finally slept on the 6th (long story) but we were lucky that she only ever did 1 wee in her crate. I did however get up at 6am for a while to let her out for a toilet break but decided not to put her back in her crate again at that time. As she grew older we gradually got up a bit later. Now she loves her lie-in!!!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I think when we first got Buddy he would wake at about 5am then it slowly got later and later until now he can go till 8.30 without makeing a noise.

I think if she has slept all night without making a noise then when she does cry at 5am it will be because she has to go so carry on letting her out slowly she will be able to hold it for longer.


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Mollie is in her crate from about 9pm - 6am; does a wee and a poo but on her puppy pad. So far she's been brilliant - not a peep out of her till 6am. Would like to start to put her to bed later but she is totally shattered by 9pm so she goes then. 6am working for us too at the moment.
Would like her to be clean in her crate - but puppy pads work better for us than getting up at stupid o clock!


----------



## Stanhope (Apr 23, 2012)

Well night after this was posted she went until 6am without crying then last night until 5:30am without a peep apart from when i first leave her. She has not made a mess in her crate so to be fair ism happy to go to bed earlier and wake up earlier and not have to clean out her crate every morning. Because when she can start to go for a walk i will have to be up 5:30-6am to walk her before work anyhow.

So far so good with this, hope in carries on and gets better.


----------



## Sophie'sMom (Dec 27, 2012)

Our new 9 week old puppy digs, tears, and pulls up the puppy pad in the crate and her playpen. We're afraid if we leave her alone for any amount of time she'll tear and eat the potty pads.I have to head back to work next week, so we need to get her used to her crate. She bites everything, and eats everything she can get in her mouth - so she is limited to our living room so far. She is a very determined little dog, but we have to get her used to the crate. Any ideas?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What about newspaper instead? At least if she eats that it should be ok. IMax was the same but as he is older now we don't use anything.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

We were able to secure an area just outside the crate and left a pad in that for the first few nights, at first I only put him in when I knew he would be tired so he didn't play or chew the pads luckily (despite chewing lots of other things when out!), he never messed in his crate and after a few nights he was staying dry all night so we shut the door, so never put any paper or pads in the crate. I guess the playpen area is a tricky one though, If you could have it on a hard floor surface I would be tempted to not have anything and just clean up the mess when accidents happen. If you have to and she isn't good at going on the pads then I would probably switch to paper. Give her high value treats in the crate and feed her meals in there for a while so she see's it as a positive place.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I have vet bed in jasper's crate it draws any moisture away and washes and dries quickly! He has only ever had one accident in the night and has been clean since then. I did let him out when he cried but never talked to him or cuddled him. The more you stimulate them the less likely they are to settle back to sleep! Gradually he has managed to hold it later and later, he sometimes doesn't wake until 8-9am 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcl1118 (Jan 2, 2013)

We have an 8 week old female. We have a small kennel and a crate with the door openings joined together. We partitioned the kennel with just enough room for her to stand,turn around, and lay down with a blanket and toy. In the crate we put a puppy pad down. This seems to work for us,because she has never had an accident in the kennel. She will pee and poop on the pad during the day,because we are not home. When we are home she will bark,wether in her kennel or in the kitchen to take her out. It is winter here and difficult to train her to go outside,she is only 3 pounds and gets cold fast. This is our 2nd cockapoo,we had a 16 year old who passed 4 yrs ago.


----------

